# Well...Insurance says it's Total Loss!! l



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Finally got everything pretty well settled with the insurance Co. and they say it is gonna be a total loss with the current estimate that they were given from my mechanic shop ($5200). Anyways, I'm gonna put everything back stock (or close as possible) and sell the parts that I can (lift w/Gorilla axles, wheels, tires, Gorilla radiator cover, PC III).

If you don't have insuramce on your ride already, then you should get it ASAP! This is the second bike that I have sank in the last 8-10 months and Geico and been the very best to deal with. I only paid $21/monthly and couldn't ask for better service with all this that has gone on.:soapbox:


Anyways, the parts that are not already spoken for are in the 4 sale section. Thanks!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

$5200? What all did it supposedly mess up?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

That's just the estimate for the engine work and labor....and that is just for stock bore rebuild....lol

They put on the estimate and extra 5 hrs. just to flush throught all the motor and lines...lol 

I looked at the motor..it's in pretty sad shape with all that Oatmeal looking mud in there!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

How much to buy it back from the insurance co for salvage?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

The insurance only wanted $850 to buy it back...but I am gonna have to come out of pocket almost $1000 to meet payoff. Since insurance won't pay it completely off, then Kawasaki says I can't keep it (their policy).

Even though I have cash in hand to make up the difference, Kawasaki still won't let me have it...A-Holes!!

I told the insurance I definitely wanted it for $850, but looks like there is no way to get it back...


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

that suck u cant buy it back. id give u a $1000 for it the way it sits bone stock lol


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I wish i could buy it back!!!!!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't understand how Kawasaki has any say so in it.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Sounds to me that someone a Kawasaki is trying to get steel of a deal.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Even if Kawie financed it, once the insurance paid there part and if DGD pays the balance, the way I see it is it belongs to him once he buys if from the insurance co. I'd have to argue that one.

Unless it needs engine cases and crankshaft, if a man can do the rebuild himself 2K for the bike as it sits is a good deal.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Even if Kawie financed it, once the insurance paid there part and if DGD pays the balance, the way I see it is it belongs to him once he buys if from the insurance co. I'd have to argue that one.


That's exactly right and if DGD doesn't argue then they will get the title free and clear and DGD won't get anything.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Im with the rest of them. How does kawi have any say in what you can and cant do with it once its paid for? so they are basically saying that you have to pay it off and they get to keep the bike! doesnt sound right and they would have to take me to court over that.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

They state that once the title says "total loss" or "salvaged" then it is their policy not to let the consumer keep it due to safety reasons... I tried to explain it that only the engine is full of mud and nothing else was affected in the accident, and they said no matter...not gonna happen.

Way I see it, I pay the +/- $1000 difference and then I'm out from under the other 4 1/2 years I owe on it...lol

I'm gonna make way more that $1000 on the parts that I'm selling off the bike...and one more quick thought, I won't be home for the next year or so to ride it anyways...lol

Hope the 2011 models are NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

*brute*

i agree it is urs and insurance guys deal how much did the insurance pay if you dont mind i may have to claim mine kawasaki is giving me the run around i better get ready


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I still have to put the bike back to stock config. and then get a final estimate, but adjuster told me it should be around $6200-Deductible ($500). I still owe $6700 on the bike as of today...


----------



## biggen (Sep 24, 2009)

sounds like a conspiracy to me


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

There is no way if it is paid for you should be required to return it. That sounds like a lot of BS. I been in the car business 15 years once the lein is satisfied the lender has no rights. HSBC does Kawi's financing atleast they did on mine. Kawi has no say in the matter! Just my opinion.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ That's who is my leinholder as well HSBC. They are the ones that say they don't let the individual keep them once the title says TOTAL Loss

I said Kawasaki, but that is who I meant...sorry.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Someone is lying to you. Once the insurance company pays out on a totaled vehicle it becomes THERE property and they can do with it whatever they see fit the lending company has no other claim to it or what happens to it


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^ There is still an unpaid balance on the account. Insurance isn't completely paying it off. If they did, then I could buy it back from the insurance Co. (I already went over that with the insurance Co.)

The bike will belong to HSBC. Insurance only pays them what the bike is worth, then cuts ties...any unpaid balance after that is my responsibility.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

But once you pay the rest of the debt you should still be able to get it back. Right?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Nope...it will belong to HSBC. They have the final say-so. And b/c the title will have TOTAL LOSS on it, they will not let an individual have it. My guess is that they will let a salvage yard get it.

I really don't care, once I'm from under the 4.5 yr note, I'm GOOD!! lol

I'll be in the market for a 2011 model SXS or another B--A-- ride by then!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Go pay enough to HSBC so that when the insurance pays it's zeroed out. Then they have no rights to it they are satisfied. As long as you pay before the insurance check gets to them then the bike is yours. I would toss them a few hundred bones over so that they had to give me money back after the insurance check hits them.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Id probably just tell the lender to keep the title and sell the bike with just a bill of sale to someone. I dont know how it works elsewhere but around here only about 1 in 5 are registered. Im sure you could sell it whole or piece it out and never need the title, hows that saying go possessions 9/10ths of the law. It shouldnt matter who pays for it or in what order once the notes been paid off they should have no claim what so ever for it. I can tell youre just happy to get out from under the payment but what about the money you have invested up till this point and what you have to pay to finish offf the loan, theres no way you should just be out all of that. You were buying the bike not renting it, its yours!!!


----------



## big brute (Apr 20, 2009)

I ain't trying to be nosey but what happened,were you doing your same ol' thing and just got a little to deep and sucked up some water.I didn't know that insurance would pay for that i thought that it was just to have in case it ''walked off'' if so I got a foreman that is going scuba diving next time out. I've got insurance on two of mine through state farm the brute has what they called replacement coverage, they claim that I'm insured for what I financed


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

It bites that they wont let you buy it back but at least you get to keep the mods and start fresh. Heck of a lot better than having a new bike with a trashed motor sitting in the garage. Makes me glad I have insurance. The wife would have a cow if I sank it and pulled 3 grand for a rebuild. Wheew.. Man just the thought of that conversation,lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

big brute said:


> I ain't trying to be nosey but what happened,were you doing your same ol' thing and just got a little to deep and sucked up some water.I didn't know that insurance would pay for that i thought that it was just to have in case it ''walked off'' if so I got a foreman that is going scuba diving next time out. I've got insurance on two of mine through state farm the brute has what they called replacement coverage, they claim that I'm insured for what I financed


State Farm will cover sinking one. Just manipulate the truth when you describe how it happened. Like.... "the creek that I cross at my deer camp is normally shallow there and I must have missed the shallow part cause it sank." You know something like that and it will be considered an accident. I have State Farm as does one of my friends and he got a front diff for his brute through them because he said he hit a stump and it broke when it actually shattered internally because he engaged it under heavy throttle.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Well its good that insurance is covering it bit I still think it should be up to you to keep or part-out. I have farm bureau and they let me set how much coverage I want, like I have 8k on the brute and 2k on the dirt bike but neither one is actually worth that much


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

this whole thing with the insurance makes about as much sense as a screen door on a submarine. its yours and you should be able to keep it but i suppose we've already been down that road. while were on the subject you mentioned something about your next ride, so whats it gonna be for the g.i.?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Dale...what are you gonna get? I would get a Can-Am 800. Thats what I will have when I get another one. I love my Brute...just too much aggravation with a few tiny things....plus the Outtys are better in the Pits IMO.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i heard his wife in the back ground when i was talkin to him yesterday she said that he ain't gettin nothing till next year.. i ain't 1 start nothing but i wouldn't take that dgd....


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Dale needs an 09 "AMR" Brute Force 750 or 840. His 750's will lite it UP!!!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure what the next ride will be, but probably gonna be a 2011 model whatever it is. I definitely like the Can Am's, but I think I really want a SXS.

*MASHER*, I can't beleive I haven't even thought about doing what you advised...I might check into doing that!!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

get an 09 EFI Teryx...with me mods...they are BAD. My owner has a Blue 09 with duals and some other stuff. its fast. He is sending it to AMR soon....gotta love the 840.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

If you wait til the 2011's are released there is no telling what will be out. A Kawi 850 with power steering and on demand 4x4 and such? I know most of us expected the Brute to have a facelift for 2010 but the Teryx has been the focus in the R&D department and now that its got a couple years under its belt we may get a new model Brute next year.
I think there will be plenty of nice Quads on the market next year but I would anticipate another price hike especially for new redesigned models. No worries though that combat pay will take care of it


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey man any updates on your bike or insurance I just filled out a quote at geico for a new bike


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Man I have total 3 bikes in the last 4 years, The first one was 5 days old. ins. gets an estimate from 3 scrap dealers in the surrounding area. They come up with the buy back price then. If they can get an average of X from a salvage yard they sell you the property back for that price. I have bought the bikes back every time. My first bike was way upside down and still never heard any crap like that. You pay the difference. The lein is released and the title comes to YOU. FK Kawi. If ins cuts you a check or the leinholder a check prior to them asking for the 4 wheeler. . tell them the title is on its way to you and then they can buy it back from you at that point. That crap makes me mad as he ll to hear. Good luck buddy and keep us all posted. Im tempted to total mine just to see them try and take the dayum thing.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

i didnt realize insurance covered that!
maybe ill switch to full coverage in case mine decides to throw another crank bearing!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^same here. i think I'm going to call tomorrow and see what all mine covers


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Update...

Walker and I finally got everything swapped out and back to stock on my bike. I took it back to the mechanic shop and am awaiting the adjuster to get the figures as to what they (Geico) are going to pay for sure. Then, I'll make up the difference and be done with all this mess. I could care less about getting the bike back. I don't have the time or $ to put back into it right now and will be glad to just be out from under the rest of the 4 year notes...

Gonna deploy in Jan. headed to Iraq and already can't wait to get back and get me a new ride. Probably gonna be a nice SXS, but we'll have to wait and see for sure what's out by the summer of 2011. I've been on a buddy of mines 09 Polaris RAZR and it's pretty nice, BUT I just can't see myself on a Polaris! lol

Hope Can Am has a SXS by then....if not, probably gonna be a Teryx.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

I hope by then the tyrex looks better


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Gonna deploy in Jan. headed to Iraq


 
How long is your deployment?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

1 yr. (or so they say...)

hoping to be back by Christmas next year, but who really knows...


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I'll fly over some water and a bike and we will make a hole and ride it big cat.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ We'll just take a Hummer. No sense in flying the bike over...lol


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Need lots of water for those wide bastards.....

Don't forget your sandmaster game call for the trip. It's guaranteed to excite any toungue flapping turban wearing quarry.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i think bass pro has those calls on sale tooooo


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ LOL We got plenty of MRE's to get them in close...haha


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Baaaa that is freakin funny.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hilarious,....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Kills me every time I watch it. "I love what the Russians did to the place." LOL.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

that halo spoof is funny, ive never seen that one


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

ROTFLMFAO!!!!!!!!! Couldn't see the vid from work earlier...that is funny as Heck!!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

LMAO!! Thats a funny video.

Just tie an old donkey off to a stake in the middle of that desert and they will come out. Make sure it hasn't been feed in a long time. The skinner and bonier the better. If that doesn't draw em out you can send a 10-12 yr old boy old that with the donkey. If they are in the mood they will come-a-running.


----------

